# [SOLVED] Problem z kompilacją gentoo-sources-2.6.24-r8

## arek.k

Zostałem zmuszony do kompilacji gentoo-sources-2.6.24-r8 i natknąłem się na problemem, z którym jeszcze nie miałem do czynienia.

.config

```
make && make modules_install && cp /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.24-gentoo-r8

less /boot/grub/menu.lst

color white/blue black/light-gray

default 1

timeout 10

gfxmenu (hd0,0)/message

title Gentoo

    root (hd0,0)

    kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.24-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/sda4 vga=0x318 video=vesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap
```

Jedyne co dostaję po restarcie, menu gruba, a następnie (po wybraniu Gentoo) mam black screen i migającą diodę CapsLock  :Wink: .

Konfiguracja jądra wygląda (IMHO) ok, przynajmniej system powinien wstać (pomijam już jakieś drobne niedociągnięcia, gdy brak jakiegoś modułu).

Może macie jakieś wskazówki?Last edited by arek.k on Wed May 28, 2008 9:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

wylacz fb i gfxmenu, sprawdz wtedy.

----------

## arek.k

Dzięki za pomoc - nasunęło mi to pomysł jak sprawdzić w czym problem (po wywaleniu fb na ekranie zobaczyłem charakterystyczny kernel panic z info, że nie ma dostępu do dysku, czyli wiadomo o co chodzi).

Dupa ze mnie -> nie wkompilowałem CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC.

Po wrzuceniu CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC=y system oczywiście się uruchomił - sam nie wiem, jak to przegapiłem.

----------

## SlashBeast

generic? Uzywasz ide-generic jako sterownika kontrolera?

----------

## arek.k

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> generic? Uzywasz ide-generic jako sterownika kontrolera?

 

Przyznam się, że nie do końca rozumiem pytanie.

```
CONFIG_ATA=y

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC=y
```

Czego twoim zdaniem powinienem używać - być może jestem niedouczony trochę  :Wink: ?

----------

## SlashBeast

Masz w kernelu piix'a ale bez ide-generic nie podnosi Ci się system, czyli piix'a nie odpowiada za Twój chipset. Wydajność dysku na sterowniku ide-generic jest tragiczna! Zapodaj wyniki polecenie lspci, jest z pakietu pciutils

----------

## arek.k

```
lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82855PM Processor to I/O Controller (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82855PM Processor to AGP Controller (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 81)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) IDE Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) SMBus Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 01)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500]

02:00.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI4520 PC card Cardbus Controller (rev 01)

02:00.1 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI4520 PC card Cardbus Controller (rev 01)

02:01.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82540EP Gigabit Ethernet Controller (Mobile) (rev 03)

02:02.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)
```

Z tego co sie orientuję, to dla tego chipsetu (w IBM T41) stosuje sie właśnie ATA_PIIX lub ATA_MPIIX (czy coś takiego - teraz nie mam możliwości sprawdzić). Sprawdzałem dla obu (dla chipsetów I8xx). Wydawało mi się, że zawsze muszę mieć ATA_GENERIC obok innych sterowników (myślałem, że wszystkie w jakiś sposób z niego korzystają).

----------

## SlashBeast

```
jinchuuriki linux # zcat /proc/config.gz|grep ATA_ |grep -v #

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX=y

```

 dziala bez generic, rozumiem, ze uzywasz libata a dysk masz pata?

----------

## arek.k

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> jinchuuriki linux # zcat /proc/config.gz|grep ATA_ |grep -v #
> 
> ...

 

No jak widać działa. Chyba popełniam jakiś błąd.

Powiem tak: opierałem się na opisie http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_configure_and_use_libata_SATA_/_PATA_drivers

 *Quote:*   

> dziala bez generic, rozumiem, ze uzywasz libata a dysk masz pata?

 

Dokładnie tak. Chcę korzystać z libata, ale mam dysk PATA.

----------

## SlashBeast

brak mi pomysłów skoro masz w libata włączona obsługe chipsetów intela a mimo to używa generic (inaczej nie moge tego wytłumaczyć, skoro bez generic nie wstaje) tak jakby Twojego chipsetu nie wspierało.

----------

## arek.k

Pokombinuję jeszcze, bo może rzeczywiście coś przegapiłem (może powinno wstać bez GENERIC), ale opis na Thinkwiki raczej nie daje na to dużych nadziei.

Wczoraj chodziło mi o to, żeby system wstał (bo na co mi niedziałający komp). Teraz można się zająć szukaniem lepszej konfiguracji  :Wink: .

Jeśli coś wymyślę (coś co będzie działać  :Smile:  ), dam znać.

----------

